# Hi everybody



## leptomeson (Jan 14, 2010)

I am new to this forum but not to insectoculture. On contrary, I am quite old fart and have more than 35years of serious experience behind me. I have currently about 100 insect species at home what I can call about average during past 25 years (they were times when I had twice as much inverts and over 100 beetle species from it). However mantids are less than 10% from my current breeding stock and I will say that my interest for them rise just lately with better availability of attractive species, my main interest are beetles and moths, futhermore I am breeding sticks, grasshoppers and katydids, roaches, hymenoptera, etc. Oh, and few chameleon species and other reptiles. Very few now. So I am still learning eagerly about "mantidoculture". I was an entomologist part of my life and sometimes I am playing with description taxons from Staphylinoidea (beetles) group. However I do not have as much time for my hobby as I wish. I am from Slovak republic.

Gejza


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello and welcome, nice to have people from all over the world to talk to and compare our insect cultures! again, I say welcome! from OHIO! U.S.A


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 14, 2010)

A very big welcome, Gejza!  Glad to have you here. I'm sure we will all benefit from your experience and I look forward to seeing you around the forum.  Again, welcome.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome. I am sure your experience will benefit the board.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome from another old fart in Yuma, Arizona


----------



## ismart (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## leptomeson (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks to everybody. However I am not common "_Homo forum_" species because (although I work mostly at computer so I find some pause time) my animals need a lot of work therefore I am searching forums and web mostly when I need some exact information only. To be quite honest impulse to sign in this one (although I am reading it sometimes) was my hopeless search in countries around for my 2 lonely females Deroplatys truncata. I really can not find any male locally in 1000km circle. I am sure that I will find some interesting topics where I have something to add but I am afraid it will be not very often... But it is really very valuable source of information (not in all threads) and interesting mantids as well


----------



## sufistic (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome Gejza! I've yet to reply to your PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi and welcome


----------

